# food!!!



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I constantly feel the need to cook and bake for people. What is your specialty? Mine is most likely Swedish Meatballs. All from scratch of course. I won't have any of that frozen food nonsense. As for baking, well it could be any number of things. I'm constantly experimenting.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm all about breakfast. Anything that can be easily fried up in a pan is good enough for me: pancakes, eggs, hash-browns, french toast, bacon, sausage, etc.

Otherwise, I love making different kinds of rice and noodle dishes. My friends are always begging me to bring Puerto Rican rice and beans to their parties!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

All about that sushiiiiiiii!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> All about that sushiiiiiiii!


Oh my god you speak of one of my weaknesses!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> I'm all about breakfast. Anything that can be easily fried up in a pan is good enough for me: pancakes, eggs, hash-browns, french toast, bacon, sausage, etc.
> 
> Otherwise, I love making different kinds of rice and noodle dishes. My friends are always begging me to bring Puerto Rican rice and beans to their parties!


I hate to admit, I am not a breakfast person. Though lately I've been eating anything with green chili on it.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

One of my favorite dishes to cook is chili. ...and anything with curry sauce! I like spicy food, especially in the winter.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> One of my favorite dishes to cook is chili. ...and anything with curry sauce! I like spicy food, especially in the winter.


Oh yummy! Curry is great. Is it more of an Asian curry or Indian?


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I like all kinds! I have a shaker of spices to make Indian-style curry; I still haven't learned how to mix the spices. I want to learn to make Tai curry, my favorite.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> I like all kinds! I have a shaker of spices to make Indian-style curry; I still haven't learned how to mix the spices. I want to learn to make Tai curry, my favorite.


I've never had tai curry. Mostly Chinese and Japanese types. Heritage and all ya know. If you find a good recipe let me know.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Look for ready to use pastes, or cans of curry you can add more stuff to, imported from Thailand. I use *Aroy-D* brand. They are good.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not really a cook, but I've developed a few recipes based on library books. 

My guest dishes for when people come to supper - 
no starter - I don't do them.
Main dish - either panfried trout in oatmeal and almond flakes (with veg & potato); or beef in beer, ditto; or stewed lamb & pea & rosemary, with rice.
Dessert - a choice of apple crumble with oaty topping (I love my oats!) or fruit salad.
Then cheese course - though usually I'm too full to eat any.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I make a pretty good stir-fry. I'd probably have to call that my specialty.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Not a cook either. I learned to cook at home and specialised in the main Sunday meal - soup, roast meat or chicken and some sort of trifle. I could do any sort of fry up either for breakfast or as a main meal. I used to do the Christmas roast when my mother in law came round.

Nowadays, cooking for two and tending to be a bit healthier, I do things like tuna and pasta bake - basically a tuna and cheese sauce with pasta baked in the oven and topped with crisps for added crunchiness or salmony shepherds pie - tinned salmon, a mushroom sauce, topped with carrots and mashed potatoes, some cheese for a crispy top and baked in the oven.


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

For lunch today I made smoked haddock chowder. Not bad! However my cooking relies on recipes. Deprive me of my large collection of recipe books and I'm afraid I would be rather limited.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I'm not really a cook, but I've developed a few recipes based on library books.
> 
> My guest dishes for when people come to supper -
> no starter - I don't do them.
> ...


That trout dish is new to me. Its something I would definitely have to try before making any comments. I suppose I do love my comfort foods.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

LancsMan said:


> For lunch today I made smoked haddock chowder. Not bad! However my cooking relies on recipes. Deprive me of my large collection of recipe books and I'm afraid I would be rather limited.


That does sound yummy. I do like haddock


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Not that making torte is a piece of cake.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Not that making torte is a piece of cake.


Marry me just for that torte.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> Marry me just for that torte.


I'd have to_ buy _it for you-- I actually got that photo from my favorite dessert place of all time in San Diego: _Karen Krasne's Extraordinary Desserts._

http://extraordinarydesserts.com/


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd have to_ buy _it for you-- I actually got that photo from my favorite dessert place of all time in San Diego: _Karen Krasne's Extraordinary Desserts._
> 
> http://extraordinarydesserts.com/


Oh well I'm checking that out! Chocolate is my weakness.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

My partner and I share the kitchen work. I tend to do the Indian, Chinese and Mexican dishes. I've also got a bit of a knack for biscuits and cakes when the sweet tooth mood takes me. Chocolate & stout cake f'rinstance. Mmmmmmmmmm...


----------

